# "You Gotta Pay to Play" Tune Issues & Remedies



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Hello members-

Many of us are yet to tune their 2.0 T's. There has been alot of talk on issues resulting from tunes. Some people shy away due to the potential problems. Other folks just "pay to play"

The purpose of this thread is to better inform the people out there the true cost of having a tune. For example, I hear that with Stage 2, the coils go bad and you would end up relacing with red tops, which is a very cheap fix IMO.

If you are *MODED*, please share your mod details, tune and hardware, and mileage, model year, and let us know of *ALL* the issues you have experienced as well as the *COST* to fix!!! Also what have you been able to get away with and have the dealer fix under warranty 

Let's get the community more informed........and hopefully as a result of this thread, we will find out, its definitely WORTH it to tune.

-Kareem, KOWCC


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

2010CC Sport 6MT : APR Stage-1 tune since about 400 miles, now at 39,000 miles, no problems except the stock clutch slips at full boost if the outside air temps are below about 50F. 
Everything is stock, except added a Conceptual Polymers Catch-Can. I change the oil and filter every 3000 miles, Mobil-1 0W40.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

CC'ed said:


> 2010CC Sport 6MT : APR Stage-1 tune since about 400 miles, now at 39,000 miles, no problems except the stock clutch slips at full boost if the outside air temps are below about 50F.
> Everything is stock, except added a Conceptual Polymers Catch-Can. I change the oil and filter every 3000 miles, Mobil-1 0W40.


 Nice, thanks for kicking the post off.....appreciate the details.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Great idea.  

I think old version dv and coilpacks


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Yea from what I've seen....stage 2 usually would need some upgraded coil packs....and if ur manual an upgraded clutch is good too.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Awesome thread KOWCC :thumbup: I am also hesitating to go stage 1 due to some issue i am have been reading. For example, common one is intake manifold going bad on '09 and '10 cc's. As well as clutch slipping even with stage 1. Both of problems are not cheap to fix so i guess it really comes down to "you got to pay to play". 
Anyway please people with tunes we want to hear more  
Thanks


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> Awesome thread KOWCC :thumbup: I am also hesitating to go stage 1 due to some issue i am have been reading. For example, common one is intake manifold going bad on '09 and '10 cc's. As well as clutch slipping even with stage 1. Both of problems are not cheap to fix so i guess it really comes down to "you got to pay to play".
> Anyway please people with tunes we want to hear more
> Thanks


 Truly appreciate your support OEM....happy to see that this may assist in our decision process.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

So I am also finding out the issues you stated are not problematic with a 2012, which Bora noted also have the upgraded DV...so maybe I'm closer to a tune than I thought ...lol

Ok tuners, lets hear some more stories.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

The problems with the intake manifold have nothing to do with being tuned, or stock. It is just a bad design.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Intake manifold going bad is due to carbon build up. Change oil and use 93 at the pump (im on shell/bp only) and youll be ok. And if manifold goes bad just have a reputable vw shop replace it and youll save a lot than paying the dealership


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Great thread KOWCC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Toma23 said:


> Great thread KOWCC
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thanks brother.... We should be among the next to tune...all show and little go...lol


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

2012 w/ DSG
Stage 1 APR w/ carbonio CAI. 
flashed at 8k
No issues as of 18k


Sent from my iDevice


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

So the 2012s are truly not prone to most of the earlier model year issues???


----------



## jcs1123 (Oct 14, 2012)

Currently apr stage 2 with downpipe fmic full intake all apr stuff had to upgrade clutch to stage 2 and def had to do coils both were done not long after stage 2 less then 5000 miles but stage 2 is awsome and worth it I am currently waiting for apr sale to go k04 but yea ya pay to play my shop I have been using only charged 300 for install on clutch which saved me a lot of money considering everyone else wanted close to 800 or higher so 1300 total for clutch to put power down is not bad deal and coils and sparkplugs are a cheap simple fix so don't let that deter you 
Joe


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Awesome thread idea. 

Im piling up parts for my 2010 CC and am curious as to when the clutch will need to be replaced. I plan on stage 2 shortly after I install the rest of the parts in my sig. Will the clutch with 50K hold a stage 2 tune? If so, how long? 

EDIT: Would it be helpful for people to provide a link to the parts that were used in the upgrade? Say, red top coils were purchased from this website, etc... 

I know I could use a link to the best price for the red tops.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Awesome thread idea.
> 
> Im piling up parts for my 2010 CC and am curious as to when the clutch will need to be replaced. I plan on stage 2 shortly after I install the rest of the parts in my sig. Will the clutch with 50K hold a stage 2 tune? If so, how long?
> 
> ...


 Really really appreciate your support...means alot!

Yes links definitely!!!! I've seen the coil set for as low as $72.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Really really appreciate your support...means alot!
> 
> Yes links definitely!!!! I've seen the coil set for as low as $76.


 http://www.hstuning.com/product_info.php?products_id=3606


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

2012 DSG with ~35k miles 

Mods: 
Neuspeed tune at 30k miles 
Neuspeed P-Flo intake at 31k miles 
Neuspeed CB exhaust at 25k miles 

Problems: 
2 coil went bad about 100 miles after being tuned. 
Other 2 coils went bad about 1,500 miles after tune. 

How problems got fixed: 
First 2 coils were replaced by Neuspeed. 
The other 2 coils were replaced by the dealer under warranty. 

If anyone is thinking about getting tuned I would recommend getting atleast your coils replaced at the same time. I have had zero issues since my coils got replaced. I love the power the car has now, and I would highly recommend getting a tune.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Nice write up Rico!!....didn't expect anything less from you! Lol


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

So you are still on stock coils? Not the reds


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

2011 Sport 6MT
APR K04 at 4500 miles (10-14-11)

I think I was the first new CC ECU with the APR K04 and it took a long time for APR to figure out the exhaust valve spring issue. I do indeed have the dreaded bogus exhausts valve springs. AKA misfires above 6200 rpm on the original tune. I now run the de-rated APR tune without problem.

The clutch is slipping especially on cold days.

At this time I have about 9500 miles on the car and it is running like a charm. Well, besides the clutch that is.

Gonna do the clutch before exhaust valve springs. Sometime before summer...


----------



## jonathanclavijo (Sep 13, 2011)

I have a CC with Stage 1 Revo with intake. 

After about 3,500 miles, one coil went bad. 
100 miles later another coil went bad. 

Took the car to the dealer and replaced all coils and the car is running strong. 

I do feel a bit slippage of the clutch, but try to avoid it by knowing the weather conditions.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Nice write up Rico!!....didn't expect anything less from you! Lol


 Lol! Thank you for starting this thread, as I'm sure many people have been debating a tune.:beer: 



KOWCC said:


> So you are still on stock coils? Not the reds


 I am on the Rev.B coils now, not the reds. I will be upgrading to the red R8 coils once I go K04, and will also be upgrading to the Forge DV.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I thought the 12s already have an upgraded DV?


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

2012 and the goodies list is growing: 

I was flashed APR stage I at 12K 
Got the DP, exhaust, Stage II CAI and H&R Sport Springs @ 12.2K  

Blew a coilpack at approx. 17K & replaced all coilpacks after she came back from stealership. I keep a couple of spares next to the spare tire now  

No issues since except from front end made noise when puling in and out of parking spaces. 

Last weekend - Installed KW-V1 coilovers - front end noise gone and car is a beast! More low  

K04 and APR FMIC is weeks away. I can't wait any longer as the fever has taken control and I can no longer control myself. 

I just ordered the GTI steering wheel with paddle shifters which I don't anticipate will have any adverse affect other than the speed at which I shift :thumbup: 

My warranty expires in about 1.5K and not buying an extended warranty. The mileage on my ride is mainly highway miles.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> I thought the 12s already have an upgraded DV?


 2012s do have the upgraded DV, but VW only upgraded the internals. I am not a huge fan of the plastic DVs, and my tech friend recommended the Forge DV especially if I'm going to be upgrading to K04. He says that even with the upgraded internals the plastic OEM DVs still have issues with the higher boost of the K04. Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Great stuff guys....absolutely great info. So for all you who are having the dealer swap out coils, they aren't questioning why they have gone bad...no dealer has noticed you are tuned!???


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

I told my dealer up front that I was tuned. He noted it in the computer and they ask me before any ECU recalls were completed. They are mod friendly and actually the techs and sales people gathered around my car to check out the mods. It was pretty cool.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

9r's_CC said:


> I told my dealer up front that I was tuned. He noted it in the computer and they ask me before any ECU recalls were completed. They are mod friendly and actually the techs and sales people gathered around my car to check out the mods. It was pretty cool.


 I can't afford to drive out to Florida every tine I need servicing, lol.Michigan is probably the only state where there aren't any tune friendly dealers.


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> I can't afford to drive out to Florida every tine I need servicing, lol.Michigan is probably the only state where there aren't any tune friendly dealers.


 The theme of the thread my friend: You Gotta Pay to Play


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Great stuff guys....absolutely great info. So for all you who are having the dealer swap out coils, they aren't questioning why they have gone bad...no dealer has noticed you are tuned!???


 No questions from my dealership at all. They diagnosed it as a misfire, and replaced the coils with no questions. Since the tune I have had my headlight, MFI cluster, and coils replaced under warranty with no questions from the dealership.


----------



## sm0421 (Mar 14, 2008)

awesome thread! Look forward for some 13 chipped 6M CCs to chime in, I'm at 10k miles now and really tempted to get APR Stg1.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I was tempted before i even bought my CC....I don't know how much longer I can wait....probably this summer!


----------



## Los1 (Feb 25, 2012)

09 CC, APR Stage 1 tune since 36k. I replaced all coil packs when I did the 40k maintenance as a preventative method. I do have a set of R8 coil packs sitting on the side. I had my intake replaced at 44k and the dealer replaced it under warranty. I don't always run on the tune although I think the tuned stock programming is a bit more than the factory stock setting.


----------



## Los1 (Feb 25, 2012)

Forgot to add........great thread!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for sharing....


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Los1 said:


> 09 CC, APR Stage 1 tune since 36k. I replaced all coil packs when I did the 40k maintenance as a preventative method. I do have a set of R8 coil packs sitting on the side. I had my intake replaced at 44k and the dealer replaced it under warranty. I don't always run on the tune although I think the tuned stock programming is a bit more than the factory stock setting.


 Your intake manifold was replaced under extended warranty or powertrain warranty ? 
thanks


----------



## Los1 (Feb 25, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> Your intake manifold was replaced under extended warranty or powertrain warranty ?
> thanks


 Good question, I dont know but I can tell you that I was happy that it was covered. If I had to take a guess, I would say under the extended warranty.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

*Unitronic?*

I see most of you guys chose to go with APR. I had APR stage 1 on my B6 Passat and loved it for the most part. In the end though it began to feel "normal". I guess I got used to it and wanted more. Do any of you guys have experience with Unitronic? I was seriously considering the Uni stage 1+ for my CC in the coming weeks.


----------



## Projekt R32 (Jun 2, 2008)

My car is going Unitronic stage II next month, as well as putting on the ST coils and wheels. 

To prepare I have purchased the following: 

*Stage II prep:* 
APR/Billyboat turbo back 
AFE dry drop in filter 
R8 red top coil packs 
upgraded DV 

*Coilover prep:* 
034 Motorsport strut mounts 
New strut bearings 
New strut bolts 

I do not plan to upgrade the clutch, or go to an FMIC until I drop in the K04. Also we dyno'd my friends Unitronic Stage II CC that was running a cold air intake that will remain nameless.. and it put down less power than it did the same day with the stock airbox w/ a drop in filter. So again keeping stock airbox until K04. 

:thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Extremely interesting on the CAI info. Makes me wonder....At the end of the day, with similar weather conditions and setup numbers don't lie. Dyno's aren't 100% accurate, but they definitely wipe out false claims made by companies selling CAI kits. Thanks for sharing. I will have to reconsider the CAI. Currently have a drop in K&N.

Wow I'm just surprised by the outcome!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Good luck on stage 2... Your prep seems dead on.. Excellent planning IMO.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Thats crazy about the intake making less power....i wonder if it was on the same day on the same dyno cuz theres many different variables that can account for the loss in power for the CAI vs the stock intake. 

My tuner told me that i could have boost surges in higher gears from my carbonio due to it flowing a lot more than intakes like neuspeed, cts, and bsh that all have that curve....I've had no problems whatsoever and the cars pulls very good all the way up to 140mph


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

+1 for great thread. 

2010 CC DSG (Canada) 
Unitronic Stage 1 tuned since 42,000 KM, now at 52,000 KM. 

No issues at all. Might replace my coils anyway at 60,000 KM. 
What are the best coil packs I can get?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Mostly everyone with a tune is running these.

http://www.hstuning.com/product_info.php?products_id=3606


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

KOWCC said:


> Mostly everyone with a tune is running these.
> 
> http://www.hstuning.com/product_info.php?products_id=3606


 Sweet R8 
Thanks! Will get these.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Me too for the hell of it...lol


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Where in Ontario are you. I'm usually there every other wkend, Windsor


----------



## Projekt R32 (Jun 2, 2008)

AZ_CC said:


> Thats crazy about the intake making less power....i wonder if it was on the same day on the same dyno cuz theres many different variables that can account for the loss in power for the CAI vs the stock intake.
> 
> My tuner told me that i could have boost surges in higher gears from my carbonio due to it flowing a lot more than intakes like neuspeed, cts, and bsh that all have that curve....I've had no problems whatsoever and the cars pulls very good all the way up to 140mph


 More than one run with each set up, tried 2 different intakes.. then again with the OEM box with the drop in filter back on to verify the power loss.. We were pretty thourough. I'll seee if I can get my hands on the dyno sheets, worst case I'll just run mine on the dyno after its tuned to get a baseline for us.


----------



## CC2.0Sport (Sep 16, 2012)

I definitely want to get a Stage I APR tune. Curious if anyone sees a benefit going to a VW dealer who does the flash vs. a local shop? For instance the closest VW dealership to me who does APR tunes is 100+ miles away whereas the closest tuner shop is about 30 miles away.. Would it be worthwhile to go to the VW dealer? Are they more willing to replace stuff under warranty if things break?


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

I am in Kitchener-Waterloo area. I see a few CC's in the area, also we have a very good Uni dealer.


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

CC2.0Sport said:


> I definitely want to get a Stage I APR tune. Curious if anyone sees a benefit going to a VW dealer who does the flash vs. a local shop? For instance the closest VW dealership to me who does APR tunes is 100+ miles away whereas the closest tuner shop is about 30 miles away.. Would it be worthwhile to go to the VW dealer? Are they more willing to replace stuff under warranty if things break?


 I don't think it would matter as long as you go to someone that does a good job. 
Doing at the dealer doesn't really help anything.


----------



## 13 cc'er (Jan 29, 2013)

Great thread! I too am interested in hearing from 13's. Also, anyone know of a shop or dealership they are happy with in Houston for tuning and subsequent warranty issues?


----------



## CC_VW1019 (May 28, 2012)

Specs listed below. 

Misfire in 3, replaced under CPO warranty at a VW dealer. VW Dealer is mod-friendly, and the same group who put the CC on to APR's Stage 2. 

Intake Manifold failure is a fault of design (as I learned earlier this month), along with the excess carbon build-up. This will happen regardless of whether or not you are tuned. Occasional cleaning is the best preventative measure.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Getting my 13 done with GIAC first thing tomorrow morning at AWE. Can't wait!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> Getting my 13 done with GIAC first thing tomorrow morning at AWE. Can't wait!


 Congratulation, u are gonna love it :beer:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

CC_VW1019 said:


> Specs listed below.
> 
> Misfire in 3, replaced under CPO warranty at a VW dealer. VW Dealer is mod-friendly, and the same group who put the CC on to APR's Stage 2.
> 
> Intake Manifold failure is a fault of design (as I learned earlier this month), along with the excess carbon build-up. This will happen regardless of whether or not you are tuned. Occasional cleaning is the best preventative measure.


 Was the intake manifold "design failure" fixed in future years?


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

CC2.0Sport said:


> I definitely want to get a Stage I APR tune. Curious if anyone sees a benefit going to a VW dealer who does the flash vs. a local shop? For instance the closest VW dealership to me who does APR tunes is 100+ miles away whereas the closest tuner shop is about 30 miles away.. Would it be worthwhile to go to the VW dealer? Are they more willing to replace stuff under warranty if things break?


 I use the VW dealer so that when the wipe the tune during an ECU update, they can just reflash with the tune. That said, if its a K03 tune, then there is not really any risk/concerns to having the tune wiped. You just drive to the tuner in OEM mode.


----------



## CC_VW1019 (May 28, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Was the intake manifold "design failure" fixed in future years?


 From what I gather here and in the MK6 forums (I defer to the VW mechanic poster in MK6), it's pretty much an inevitable point in our TSI motors, regardless of maintenance habits and year of engine make. I do see a lot of '09-10 "complaints", and less of the '11-12, but that's because we just hit '13 - and I'm expecting the '11-12 complaints to pick-up as time goes. 

I'm not an expert, and would defer this to the 2.0[T] TSI/TFSI Forums here on the 'tex. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?1081-2.0-TSI-and-TFSI-Engine-Forum


----------



## jigubhai2001 (Oct 23, 2012)

First of Thank OP for starting this thread. :thumbup: I too am on the fence on getting a Stage 1 tune (leaning towards the GIAC). This thread actually helped me find out about the Clutch and the coil issues. 

From what I am reading so far, I understand the coil packs may fail which looks like are easy and cheap top replace. 

The thing that is concerning me it the clutch slippage. Is this on the cars with the DSG tranny or the one's with the Manual transmission? If this is actually happening on the DSG's, then what would be the long time concern i.e. clutch failing or being damaged completely or just the slippage at lower temperatures. 


The last question I have is the gains that are reported by APR, Unitronics, GIAC etc, are they "At the Wheels" gains or at the "Crank Gains"


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Great Q's man, was wondering if DSG was also affected by that slippage.


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

No it's for the manual tranis I'm pretty sure !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CC_VW1019 (May 28, 2012)

jigubhai2001 said:


> The last question I have is the gains that are reported by APR, Unitronics, GIAC etc, are they "At the Wheels" gains or at the "Crank Gains"


 APR @ Crank


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Theyre all at the crank....i know GIAC has wheel numbers also though


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Theyre all at the crank....i know GIAC has wheel numbers also though


 And what is their stage 2 whp?

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> And what is their stage 2 whp?
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


 91 octane was like 245whp and 290wtg


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> 91 octane was like 245whp and 290wtg


 Good numbers but I thought it would be higher. Is that with a tbe? Do you know what it is on 93 octane?

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Good numbers but I thought it would be higher. Is that with a tbe? Do you know what it is on 93 octane?
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


 Yea that was with an evoms intake and AWEs TBE....their cat back is only 2.5" and mine is full 3" and i also have the turbo and charge pipes so im prolly a little higher then that....obviously 93 would be more power


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> 91 octane was like 245whp and 290wtg


 Wow stage 2 is less than APR's stage 1????


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Wow stage 2 is less than APR's stage 1????


 These numbers are at the wheels, not crank.

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Oh thanks for clarifying, sorry read too fast and missed the W


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Just had GIAC Stage 1 done. WOW. WOW. WOW.  

Best money I have spent so far, and it's not even out of the calibration/learning mode. (Only put 70 miles on it on the way back) Throttle response is amazing and the torque is intoxicating. 

Also, didn't realize that the GIAC spring sale price INCLUDES the cost of the FlashLoader controller, so that was an unexpected bonus. AWE Tuning was awesome.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

All these cars getting tuned...I'm jelly. I'm choosing show before go, although I have all the stage 2 parts in my garage...the tune is where I'm undecided. Drive across the state for unitronic, or semi local for GIAC??

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## JeffAPRM (Aug 30, 2012)

*2012 R-Line*

Hi all, 

Jeff M from APR Motorsport here. 

I am the proud owner of a 2012 Candy White CC R-Line, 6sp 

Mods as follows: 

APR K04 
APR Downpipe with the rest of the exhaust still OEM and quiet 
DXD "Silent" clutch 
APR Carbonio Intake 
APR Software 
Hartmann HCC305 19" Wheels (Awesome service from Hartmann!) 
VWR Street Sport PLUS Suspension (installing this week) 

I had an ignition coil fail.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Talked to the guys at Neuspeed yesterday about a K04 tune, and it seems that Aaron (tune guru for Neuspeed) has been doing custom K04 tunes for customers in China for a while, so he said that it would be no problem for my CC. I also asked about getting my car on their dyno next month after I get their discharge pipe, and power pulley installed, he also said that would be no problem.  So hopefully in a couple of weeks I will have a dyno chart for my CC and the Neuspeed tune. They have a chart up already for their tune, but they used a GTI (as many/most tuners use) to get those numbers.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> Just had GIAC Stage 1 done. WOW. WOW. WOW.
> 
> Best money I have spent so far, and it's not even out of the calibration/learning mode. (Only put 70 miles on it on the way back) Throttle response is amazing and the torque is intoxicating.
> 
> Also, didn't realize that the GIAC spring sale price INCLUDES the cost of the FlashLoader controller, so that was an unexpected bonus. AWE Tuning was awesome.


 Congrats man....just wait til stage 2.... 

I went out and messed with the 100 octane file and man its crazy how fast the car picks up....anytime i pedal it before i know it im pushing 100 mph like nothing....now i know how methcan be aaddicting lol


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> All these cars getting tuned...I'm jelly. I'm choosing show before go, although I have all the stage 2 parts in my garage...the tune is where I'm undecided. Drive across the state for unitronic, or semi local for GIAC??
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


 Don't worry bro, I'm in the same place u are...


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

2012 2.0t tuned at 7k miles with giac currently at 18k miles with no problems. Changing oil every 5k miles with liquimoly 5w30


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

I jumped on it getting on the highway, looked down, was doing 120mph @ around 3400 rpm. Whoops. 

DO IT.


----------



## CC_VW1019 (May 28, 2012)

JeffAPRM said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Jeff M from APR Motorsport here.
> 
> ...


 sweet set-up! 

I didn't see the VWR Street Sport PLUS Suspension listed as an option for the CC, so I stopped looking at the product. Has that changed?


----------



## CEP2 (Aug 14, 2006)

Great thread. 
I had APR stage 1 in my '07 GTI with DSG. Put about 35,000 miles on it without any problems that could be traced to the tune. 
I also had APR stage 1 in my '09 GTI w/ DSG. 35000 miles. No problems. 
I'm now running APR stage 1 in my '12 
CC Lux Limited w/ DSG. 15,000 miles. No problems at all.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Talked to the guys at Neuspeed yesterday about a K04 tune, and it seems that Aaron (tune guru for Neuspeed) has been doing custom K04 tunes for customers in China for a while, so he said that it would be no problem for my CC. I also asked about getting my car on their dyno next month after I get their discharge pipe, and power pulley installed, he also said that would be no problem.  So hopefully in a couple of weeks I will have a dyno chart for my CC and the Neuspeed tune. They have a chart up already for their tune, but they used a GTI (as many/most tuners use) to get those numbers.


 So fill me in, you can get a k04 tune without having the K04 turbo. I was not sure if you had the K04 already or not.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

CEP2 said:


> Great thread.
> I had APR stage 1 in my '07 GTI with DSG. Put about 35,000 miles on it without any problems that could be traced to the tune.
> I also had APR stage 1 in my '09 GTI w/ DSG. 35000 miles. No problems.
> I'm now running APR stage 1 in my '12
> CC Lux Limited w/ DSG. 15,000 miles. No problems at all.


 Sweet , I also have a 12 Lux ltd!!!! Good to hear your positive feedback! Thx for sharing!


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> So fill me in, you can get a k04 tune without having the K04 turbo. I was not sure if you had the K04 already or not.


 I am sure that if you get a K04 tune with the stock K03 still in you will blow your turbo, and possibly something else. I don't have a K04, but I'm thinking of going K04 by the end of summer. I just wanted to make sure that they would be able to tune for the K04. Aaron said that it would be no problem because he already does K04 tunes for people in China.:thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Sweet , I also have a 12 Lux ltd!!!! Good to hear your positive feedback! Thx for sharing!


 Good deal bro and best of luck....maybe after all this waiting for me on stages......I will just go K04 right away....


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

kowcc said:


> good deal bro and best of luck....maybe after all this waiting for me on stages......i will just go k04 right away....


 do it!!!!


----------



## ocZZZ (Mar 1, 2013)

I was told the flashloader was an additional $100 from my dealer... hmm. 



MikeinNJ said:


> Just had GIAC Stage 1 done. WOW. WOW. WOW.
> 
> Best money I have spent so far, and it's not even out of the calibration/learning mode. (Only put 70 miles on it on the way back) Throttle response is amazing and the torque is intoxicating.
> 
> Also, didn't realize that the GIAC spring sale price INCLUDES the cost of the FlashLoader controller, so that was an unexpected bonus. AWE Tuning was awesome.


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Kareem ask rob on that topic , I think that's not accurate , he has had all kind of setups on his GLI , just check with him he has lots of good info on that !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

ocZZZ said:


> I was told the flashloader was an additional $100 from my dealer... hmm.


 When its on sale u get everything, flash loader and all tunes, for basically the price of a tune


----------



## JeffAPRM (Aug 30, 2012)

CC_VW1019 said:


> sweet set-up!
> 
> I didn't see the VWR Street Sport PLUS Suspension listed as an option for the CC, so I stopped looking at the product. Has that changed?


 I'm actually the guinea pig for it. We're still determining spring rates.


----------



## irongrey (Dec 16, 2009)

For those of you with Stage II or K04, what do you do about wheel spin? I only have Stage I and it is ridiculously easy in 1st or 2nd to make the wheels spin. A hard launch without wheel spin is no easy feet (I am manual trans). 

Re clutch slipping, it has never happened to me in some 40k of driving with a tune. 

I had the dreaded intake manifold failure. I don't know if having the tune hastened its failure, but the issue was the design of the part. It is a known issue and VW has redesigned the part. 

Never had issues with my coils. 

I will say that with APR Stage I and Carbonio, the engine is fairly peaky. The torque really takes off right around 2500 rpms which can make smooth accelerating in low gear somewhat tricky. Thus the wheel spin. I would prefer smoother torque curve, but still would not trade it for stock.


----------



## JeffAPRM (Aug 30, 2012)

irongrey said:


> For those of you with Stage II or K04, what do you do about wheel spin? I only have Stage I and it is ridiculously easy in 1st or 2nd to make the wheels spin. A hard launch without wheel spin is no easy feet (I am manual trans).
> 
> Re clutch slipping, it has never happened to me in some 40k of driving with a tune.
> 
> ...


 Yeah, wheelspin is ridiculously easy for me too. Even third gear is all wheelspin. I can't imagine how bad it'll be if/when I eventually go Stage 3+ or Stage 4  

I'll replace the differential soon. Probably going to a Torsen type. Interesting note: In the VW race cars here, the APR sway bar set actually helped reduce the wheelspin (slightly), specifically on corner exits. It's complicated but it has to do with a certain kinematic property of the current VW front suspension.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Stage I: Failed on freeway 7 days after getting tuned. 

Injector stuck open, ECU not responding, gateway module not working: repairs $3,500 and loss of warranty. Long story short, never working with that tuning shop again. 

Stayed off of tune for like 6 months. 

Then bought DP and went Stage II, no issues. 

Took car to jiffy lube in a crunch to get oil change (i know I know, i've done all my own changes since then), they F'ed up the oil pan tried to blame it on me. Free oil pan after weeks of battling jiffy lube hq. 

Went K04, no issues. 

Got P2015 code, no warranty and didn't want to pay stealership $120 to take a chance to see if they will fix it. This and valve cleaning $970. Left shop last night and injector issues caused me to return. Shop fixed them for me at no cost (as they should) 

I did get rev d diverter, red coils, and new plugs as preventive maintenance on K04 install. 

I am definately paying to play. but its a VW what do you expect.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

irongrey said:


> For those of you with Stage II or K04, what do you do about wheel spin? I only have Stage I and it is ridiculously easy in 1st or 2nd to make the wheels spin. A hard launch without wheel spin is no easy feet (I am manual trans).
> 
> Re clutch slipping, it has never happened to me in some 40k of driving with a tune.
> 
> ...


 I just control my throttle input to not spin the wheels.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

I haven't hammered it from a dead stop yet, i assume itll spin alot, but from lower rolls like 30 and below it squeaks them a bit but not too bad....i think having good tires has something to do with it to....also i tend to hear manual cars having lots more issues with spinning, especially after shifts as where the dsg is smooth as silk in putti the power down


----------



## irongrey (Dec 16, 2009)

S WORD said:


> I just control my throttle input to not spin the wheels.


 Yes, of course. That's what I do. But just saying, it's awfully easy to spin those tires (Michelin Pilot Sports). I would just love to be able to get all the power down at once (launch control anyone?).


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

irongrey said:


> Yes, of course. That's what I do. But just saying, it's awfully easy to spin those tires (Michelin Pilot Sports). I would just love to be able to get all the power down at once (launch control anyone?).


 N2mb wot box will give you launch control and wide open throttle shifts. 

Sent from my Galaxy SIII


----------



## JLondon (Dec 18, 2011)

Had GIAC Stage 1 tune done last year on my 2012 R-Line 6MT with about 5K miles. Now have 19K miles. No problems...except I like the extra torque so much that I find myself driving too fast sometimes  I'm approximately 75/25 highway/local driving and averaging 28mpg. 93 Octane (Sunoco Ultra93 usually). Stock except for some "convenience" mods (see sig below).

FYI, AWE Tuning did my tune (and some VAGCOM mods for me).

@Mike, was the Smartphone Flashloader an alternative option to the OBDCII? FYI, I've only used my Flashloader 1 or 2 times, I keep it in the passenger side compartment in the trunk.

Best "bang for the buck" is an ECU tune!!!





MikeinNJ said:


> Just had GIAC Stage 1 done. WOW. WOW. WOW.
> 
> Best money I have spent so far, and it's not even out of the calibration/learning mode. (Only put 70 miles on it on the way back) Throttle response is amazing and the torque is intoxicating.
> 
> Also, didn't realize that the GIAC spring sale price INCLUDES the cost of the FlashLoader controller, so that was an unexpected bonus. AWE Tuning was awesome.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

JLondon said:


> Had GIAC Stage 1 tune done last year on my 2012 R-Line 6MT with about 5K miles. Now have 19K miles. No problems...except I like the extra torque so much that I find myself driving too fast sometimes  I'm approximately 75/25 highway/local driving and averaging 28mpg. 93 Octane (Sunoco Ultra93 usually). Stock except for some "convenience" mods (see sig below).
> 
> FYI, AWE Tuning did my tune (and some VAGCOM mods for me).
> 
> ...


The Flashloader was the only available option with the Spring sale as far as I can tell. I have an iPhone and the app appears to be Android only for now so I would have chosen the Flashloader regardless. Also, I like having a hardwired, surefire way to know that the tune is switched 100% properly.


----------



## jigubhai2001 (Oct 23, 2012)

I understand that for the GIAC tune you can either plug into the ODBII 

a) The Flashloader cable and change program using the buttons on the Flashloader.
b) VAG-COM cable and use a a PC App to change.

The 3rd way would be to use the android app. Does anyone know how the Android APP communicate's with the ECU? Not sure if I need to plug in anything on the ODBII. For EX: some type of ODBII to Bluetooth converter.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

jigubhai2001 said:


> I understand that for the GIAC tune you can either plug into the ODBII
> 
> a) The Flashloader cable and change program using the buttons on the Flashloader.
> b) VAG-COM cable and use a a PC App to change.
> ...


Yeah, it's some type of OBD2 BT dongle. I've got VCDS cable and the Flashloader. I like the Flashloader since you can just keep it in the little dash cubby and switch any time. Also, it's included in the price of the current GIAC sale, so you can't go wrong for $650 for a fully loaded ECU and a standalone flashloader. Also, if you get the FL, don't plan on selling it since it's coded to only work on your specific car/ECU.


----------



## jigubhai2001 (Oct 23, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> Yeah, it's some type of OBD2 BT dongle. I've got VCDS cable and the Flashloader. I like the Flashloader since you can just keep it in the little dash cubby and switch any time. Also, it's included in the price of the current GIAC sale, so you can't go wrong for $650 for a fully loaded ECU and a standalone flashloader. Also, if you get the FL, don't plan on selling it since it's coded to only work on your specific car/ECU.


You wouldn't happen to know the make and model of what BT dongle's work for this. There are a tons of them available on Amzon, Ebay etc. I like the idea of using the BT dongle, since I can use a phone app to monitor the engine parameters...


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Apr spring sale!


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

jigubhai2001 said:


> You wouldn't happen to know the make and model of what BT dongle's work for this. There are a tons of them available on Amzon, Ebay etc. I like the idea of using the BT dongle, since I can use a phone app to monitor the engine parameters...


Not sure on the make/model, the manual is here: http://www.giacusa.com/FlashloaderAppUserGuide.pdf

Looks like it may be custom made by GIAC. Not sure.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

This APR sale is very tempting 

Question for guys with tune. I am looking at R8 ignition coils + spark plugs packages on hstunning.com and i am not sure which package should i get. There are 5 packages to choose from. Which one is the best for stage 1? 

1. 4 Pack of Audi R8 Coil Packs & BKR7EIX Spark Plugs $109.04
2. 4 Pack of Audi R8 Coil Packs & BKR8EIX Spark Plugs $115.40
3. 4 Pack of Audi R8 Coil Packs & PFR7B Spark Plugs $127.96
4. 4 Pack of Audi R8 Coil Packs & PFR7Q Spark Plugs $123.96
5. 4 Pack of Audi R8 Coil Packs & PFR7S8EG Spark Plugs $125.00

http://www.hstuning.com/index.php?vpath=112_113&cPath=24_32

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

This is def a widely talked about topic. 

We have an article on our site that is based on my years in dealerships.

http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/newsarticle.aspx?NID=4

I try to do my best to offer advice to anyone on this subject and the best course of action you can take. Often times you are at the mercy of the people at the dealer you are working with. It is important to choose your dealer wisely. Its best to make sure your dealer cares about taking care of their customers. Dont expect your dealer to do something fraudulent because that wont happen. The key is that when your crank sensor goes bad and you have an intake and software they will still cover it. If you have a big turbo and you blow up your trans you can forget it. 

Feel free to let me know if I can answer any questions on this subject. Having been in a dealer for more than 10 years I know a thing or 2


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> This APR sale is very tempting
> 
> Question for guys with tune. I am looking at R8 ignition coils + spark plugs packages on hstunning.com and i am not sure which package should i get. There are 5 packages to choose from. Which one is the best for stage 1?
> 
> ...


http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/product.aspx?id=2643
We can offer a few options for you we stock the genuine VW plug as well as Bosch Platinums.

Either way we should be able to save you a few buck as our R8 coils are less @ $70.56 for a set of

Also being stage 1 the standard plugs are fine and should not have any issues.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

$70.56 is an absolute steal!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> $70.56 is an absolute steal!


I like to think so too:laugh:


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Ordered R8 coils from Deutsche.

I've been getting CEL/misfires on cyl 2 and 3. Had it happen a couple times in the first couple days when getting on it at around 6100rpm. AWE said its normal during adaptation. After 2-3 days adaptation, no problems hitting 6500-7000rpm several times. 

Then today, I hit 6200 rpm, got the CEL blinking, then EPC light came on (never happened before) and it went into limp mode and car felt like a washing machine with a brick in it. I got home, turned the car off. Turned back on, no issues drove fine, no EPC/CEL. Checked with VCDS, sure enough, cyl 2 and 3 misfire followed by cylinder deactivation (limp mode) had happened.

A search on here, audizine and golfmk6 turned up many posts with people having this same issue with stage 1 and beyond (regardless of tune, APR, GIAC, REVO) and all were able to remedy this with the R8 coils. (Some went another step and did NGK spark plugs at the same time for further prevention)


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Knock on wood but i havent got any lights or misfires since my tune....BUT i did get R8 coil packs and NGK spark plugs to go in on my next oil change, prolly next week


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

AZ_CC said:


> Knock on wood but i havent got any lights or misfires since my tune....BUT i did get R8 coil packs and NGK spark plugs to go in on my next oil change, prolly next week


I really hope I just have weak coil packs. I only have 1800 miles on the car. It's consistently cylinders 2 and 3, every time. I can't even swap packs and rev it to see if the misfire changes cylinders to 100% identify it as a coil pack since I can't consistently get a misfire anymore like I could in the first 2-3 days of the tune.

If it's not plugs/packs, then it looks like it's going to be weak valve springs, which are $500 plus a hefty install bill. There seems to be issues with the 2.0T in the 2013 models of GLI, CC and other models with having weak valve springs. Supposedly if you do have the weak springs, it shouldn't cause an issue until stage 3/K04, however there are a few reports of weak springs having an effect on regular stage 1 folks. 

I REALLY, REALLY hope this will get fixed with coils.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Dam man good luck and i hope for the best and its just easy coil packs


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Personally i would wait for the engine to break in naturally before doing any tuning.......just my opinion though.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Sorry if I missed it here, on my phone and at work, but for going stage 2, what plugs are recommended? Should I go a heat range colder?

Btw, Paul I certainly will be ordering those coils from you guys today! :thumbup: Fantastic price and I am currently at 43k, so I am sure one is bound to fail any day now!


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

notamechanic said:


> Sorry if I missed it here, on my phone and at work, but for going stage 2, what plugs are recommended? Should I go a heat range colder?
> 
> Btw, Paul I certainly will be ordering those coils from you guys today! :thumbup: Fantastic price and I am currently at 43k, so I am sure one is bound to fail any day now!


For plugs, the NGK Iridium BKR7EIX seems to be the popular choice for our motors.

http://www.hstuning.com/product_info.php?cPath=24_32&products_id=3686&vpath=112_113


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> Sorry if I missed it here, on my phone and at work, but for going stage 2, what plugs are recommended? Should I go a heat range colder?
> 
> Btw, Paul I certainly will be ordering those coils from you guys today! :thumbup: Fantastic price and I am currently at 43k, so I am sure one is bound to fail any day now!


Great. Im working on getting the NGK plugs listed above


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Great. Im working on getting the NGK plugs listed above


Awesome, I will probably be ordering those from you guys once you get them in. I ordered the coil packs yesterday. Got really bad misfires this morning and went back to stock mode on my tune. Hopefully I don't have any issues with stock mode on my way home today. Can't wait for the new coil packs to come in!


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Turns out it wasn't a misfire, it was fuel pressure too low. Hoping it wasn't my HPFP. Drove home from work in stock mode, no issues. Got it up to 6300rpm+ no problems. Came home, set back to tune mode, took it up to 6000rpm briefly, no problem. Best friend has an 09 GTI, got the same tune, same day, drives the crap out of it and not a single issue. I have the brand new 13 and I get this. I hope the coils make this crap go away...

My VSDS log:

1 Fault Found:

000135 - Fuel Rail/System Pressure 
P0087 - 000 - Too Low - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 2916 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2004.14.00
Time: 07:57:38

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 2215 /min
Load: 12.5 %
Speed: 110.0 km/h
Temperature: 25.0°C
Temperature: 10.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.351 V


Readiness: 0000 0001


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

After being tuned for 10k I got 2 misfires. I guess I should replace the coil packs. Is there any other issues misfires can cause?


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

milan187 said:


> After being tuned for 10k I got 2 misfires. I guess I should replace the coil packs. Is there any other issues misfires can cause?


Plugs, coil packs, vac leak, boost leak, and/or fuel cuts all can misfires. 

But odds are you just have a bad coil pack replace the bad coil maybe give her some new plugs too 

Sent from my Galaxy SIII


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

Bill6211789 said:


> Plugs, coil packs, vac leak, boost leak, and/or fuel cuts all can misfires.
> 
> But odds are you just have a bad coil pack replace the bad coil maybe give her some new plugs too
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy SIII



Yes hopefully, I'm going to do plugs and coils soon, along with dsg fluid.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Just to update, I've been getting misfires on my 2013 with GIAC Stage 1 tune. Apparently can be common with a lot of the 2013s and some older motors, regardless of tune. Usually only happens on Stage 2+ and 3. Not stage 1. But this is my luck we are talking about and I can't have anything.

I bought the R8 coil packs as that supposedly cures 95% of misfire issues. Installed them today. Still get the same misfire as before on cylinders 2 and 3 when I hit 6000+RPM. So I swapped my spark plugs from cylinders 2 and 1, to try and get the misfire to happen in cylinders 1 and 3 instead. Even checked the gap on the plugs. .028, torqued to 30Nm.

NOPE. Still a misfire on cylinders 2 and 3. I switch back to stock mode and no problems. 

I'm about to drive this thing into a wall and go guy a 4 cylinder beige Camry and give up on ever enjoying a car. Just not possible for me.

At this point, from my research, the solution is going to be new valve springs. Another $500 expense. Apparently they put weak springs in a some of these TSI motors that are weaker and have a different color stripe on them to indicate their uselessness.

http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=50417

I either have to buy new valve springs ($520+god knows for install), deal with misfires/limp mode half the time when I get on it at highway speeds, or try and get my money back from the tune and go back to stock. I'm about out of money with this car.

Also, as a fourth option, which may happen now once I can confirm 100% that I have the crappy springs, is going with APR's custom file that curbs back the high RPM power (6000+). Which is fine too since our motors peak HP/TQ is in the mid-5000 range anyway. I can still get a refund on the tune for up to 30 days and then use that money to go APR.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

I went the cheap route on a dp and now am ending up paying for another one because the first one didn't fit at all. I just wanted to get it done to get stage two tune from APR unfortunately I have to wait to install the other one.

I am also waiting for an Injen intake. It should be here on Thursday installed on Friday. Hopefully the downpipe is be here by the same time so i can have everything installed and ride over to AP tuning on Saturday and get tuned. 


Sent from my shoe phone running windows 3.1


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

MikeinNJ said:


> Just to update, I've been getting misfires on my 2013 with GIAC Stage 1 tune. Apparently can be common with a lot of the 2013s and some older motors, regardless of tune. Usually only happens on Stage 2+ and 3. Not stage 1. But this is my luck we are talking about and I can't have anything.
> 
> I bought the R8 coil packs as that supposedly cures 95% of misfire issues. Installed them today. Still get the same misfire as before on cylinders 2 and 3 when I hit 6000+RPM. So I swapped my spark plugs from cylinders 2 and 1, to try and get the misfire to happen in cylinders 1 and 3 instead. Even checked the gap on the plugs. .028, torqued to 30Nm.
> 
> ...


I think I would go for APR in your case.
Maybe your car just does not like GIAC tune.
I have UNI and only had 2 misfires in 10k but I'll do the coils soon and see.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

milan187 said:


> I think I would go for APR in your case.
> Maybe your car just does not like GIAC tune.
> I have UNI and only had 2 misfires in 10k but I'll do the coils soon and see.


That is my next course of action, unfortunately. At least then I'll be one of the few people that can give unbiased feedback on both tunes on the same motor. I have about 1000 miles of driving on the GIAC tune as of now.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

DasCC said:


> 2012 w/ DSG
> Stage 1 APR w/ carbonio CAI.
> flashed at 8k
> No issues as of 18k
> ...


APR is offering a summer sale and ive been watching Stage 1 videos all night on Youtube...im thinking about getting a stage 1 apr flash this week.i have a 2011 DSG. whats it like?opcorn:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

volkscedes said:


> apr is offering a summer sale and ive been watching stage 1 videos all night on youtube...im thinking about getting a stage 1 apr flash this week.i have a 2011 dsg. Whats it like?opcorn:


pure amazing!


----------



## Jaywaterski (Dec 11, 2012)

*Fox vw is tuner friendly*

Have to say the team at fox is very tuner friendly see my spec and they have no problem servicing


----------



## SabatCC (May 1, 2013)

Jaywaterski said:


> Have to say the team at fox is very tuner friendly see my spec and they have no problem servicing


That where I got my car. Glad to hear they tuner friendly. Guess I shouldn't second guess myself going apr stage 1. Just wondering if I should wait for my engine to break in more. Only 2500 miles so far.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Fox is tuner friendly??? That makes them the only ones in Mi.

They are on Rochester rd, just b4 downtown?


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> pure amazing!


do you have or did you have a stage 1 dsg at some point? more details if u did! i called USP Motorsports today and was put on hold for 45 mins so i hung up. I wanted to get chipped stg1 today. i still wanna do it.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

volkscedes said:


> do you have or did you have a stage 1 dsg at some point? more details if u did! i called USP Motorsports today and was put on hold for 45 mins so i hung up. I wanted to get chipped stg1 today. i still wanna do it.


I have stage1 APR, and yes, DSG tranny. I absolutely love it!


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm still all over the place with tuning. I thought I had it figured out, but I don't. 

I really like this thread though. So it seems I need coil packs for tuning. 

This thread should have more than just tuning though. Now that I'm lowered I get a clunking noise. I'm assuming it's subframe stuff. What's weird is I didn't hear it until I added my Continental ExtremeContact DWS. 

Well I didn't hear it until I added my Intake, but I highly doubt that's it lol.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> pure amazing!





KOWCC said:


> I have stage1 APR, and yes, DSG tranny. I absolutely love it!


nice! what year is your CC? how many miles where on ur car when u got it? do u drive it mostly in sport mode with stage 1? how is it in drive and in sports mode? a little detailed right up please...this will def help me decide whether to get tuned or not



vahdyx said:


> I'm still all over the place with tuning. I thought I had it figured out, but I don't.
> 
> I really like this thread though. So it seems I need coil packs for tuning.
> 
> ...


what suspension are u on???? i know how u feel about the tuning thing. i am indecisive as well.


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

volkscedes said:


> what suspension are u on???? i know how u feel about the tuning thing. i am indecisive as well.


Eibach Pro Kit with continental extreme contact DWS


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

vahdyx said:


> Eibach Pro Kit with continental extreme contact DWS


oh yeah its in ur sig, car looks great!


----------



## pJa7 (Mar 20, 2013)

*NO tune issues with 2012 R-Line Early release model*

I got APR Stage 1 ECU at 37,000. I went nutso at 42,000 and got everything else taking it up to a full APR Stage2+. I am now at 46,000. This car is not a daily driver.
All I am missing is a K04 I guess. I may never do it. I did not do any DSG clutch work. However I did do APR rear sway bar and VWR coil springs. The coil springs behave great but the car sits wrong in the rear (too low). I now know that a coilover kit is the only way to go. The car handles awesome and I am very happy with the rear sway. I also had the subframe mount bushing changed with the VWR subframe mount (which is a crazy mod to attempt in a CC and I may have to go back to the stock bushing due to too much vibration). I have a VWR transmission mount but I did not put that in yet. My intention was to stop wheel hop (thanks to traction control) on wet pavement. If I had to do it all over again I would buy a 2012 manual shift and do coilovers, K04, and brakes (basically the same thing that 3zero3 CC-R is) 
I am probably going to buy the APR mobile bluetooth dongle. I basically never use my other codes (i.e., 89 octane, 91 octane, Valet mode) but the app would be nice to have.

The Stage 1 ECU is cool and is way more fun to drive. If you have a 2012 CC and you don't have it you are a missing out. 

Now having the stage 2+ and all the parts- The Carbonio Stage 1 and Stage 2 intake are awesome, as the car now has a killer turbo woosh. The downpipe and catback do not make the exhaust that much louder through acceleration but it definitely sounds different at idle. 
What is interesting is the the Stage 1 ECU program and the Stage 2+ ECU program are way different. Stage 1 has higher torque off the line and feels really quick off the line. The stage 2+ program does not feel so quick off the line, but has a more linear boost. You really feel it from 3000 to 6000rpm.

I haven't dyno'd the car but a guy on Vortex who has says he only has 250WHP. So that is what I say too, instead of saying 273HP like what APR says. That is engine HP I guess. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4437882-Passat-CC-2.0-TSI-Stage-1-Stage-2-APR-93-vs-STOCK

I blew all four coil packs at 35000 when I bought the car because I was beating on it and taking it to 7000 RPM and they were old packs.. I have not blown a coil pack since. I have also not let the car go past 7000 since after the Stage 1 ECU flash. 
The OEM coil packs are just fine, even with the stage 2+ system. I have no problems or misfires. I am running stock NGK PFR7S8EG plugs too.
I now have a OBDII diagnostic and spare coil packs for any roadside emergencies so I will never be stuck.http://www.amazon.com/MaxScan-VAG40...&qid=1388892407&sr=1-2&keywords=autel+vw+audi

I would like to know whether or not to get the new Clean Catch oil separator that Black Forest Industries is trying to sell us.

I guess my only real problem is that in sport mode it is now holding the gears longer. In other words the sport mode is letting the car go to 7000rpm before shifting if I keep my foot on the gas. Since I do not like the car to go past 7000 I let off the gas, or just use tiptronic to street race. If someone could tell me If they think that the Sport mode is holding onto gears longer due to a VW DSG design flaw that is part of the car aging, or if it is from the stage 2+ mode, I would love the feedback.

I have no clutch slip. All I have is wheel hop with traction control on on wet pavement (when I step on it after a stop sign). 

An interesting point to note is that I HAVE ALWAYS noticed that EVEN WITH only ECU Stage 1 flash, the car is quicker in sport mode than in manual tiptronic. I do not know what that is about. But if you get Stage 1 and want to feel your stomach drop while blasting off the line, use sport mode and not manual tiptronic.
Also, Be ready for the stock suspension to annoy you if you get the Stage 1 because of how much the front end pulls up when you launch or step on the gas. There is too much rocking back and forth thanks to the Comfort Coupe approach to soft suspension driving. I recommend a coilover kit if you can afford it. I recommend Eibach or VWR coil springs if you cannot afford a coilover kit installed. This is the best affordable kit for a CC: http://www.urotuning.com/ST-Suspension-Coilover-System-B6-Passat-CC-p/st-90614.htm


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

CC'ed said:


> 2010CC Sport 6MT : APR Stage-1 tune since about 400 miles, now at 39,000 miles, no problems except the stock clutch slips at full boost if the outside air temps are below about 50F.
> Everything is stock, except added a Conceptual Polymers Catch-Can. I change the oil and filter every 3000 miles, Mobil-1 0W40.


Update at 52000 miles. No problems so far. I did change to the R8 coils......did not have misfires...I just like the red color.....
The only downside is I change to stock mode in the winter, to eliminate clutch-slip.


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

I'll contribute

I have


APR Stage II
APR Intercooler
APR Boost Tap
APR Carbonio Stage I
Spulen TBP
Spulen TOP
USP Downpipe
R8 Coils
One Step Colder Plugs
Eibach Springs
LEDs
Malone DSG Flash
Chrome Tips
Gold Coast Kit
R32 Rep Wheels
NewSouth Boost Gauge
NewSouth Gauge Pod
Aeroforce Interceptor Gauge
Hoen Bulbs


I have approximately 500-3000 miles on all these items with the Stage 1 tune and Coilpacks being closer to 5000. I haven't experienced any problems yet with the performance mods, but some of the style mods I have. The LEDs seem to have a loose connection even after me bending some tabs. 

My shocks squeak now with the new springs installed especially in the cold. 

Hoen bulbs lost brightness extremely fast and it became difficult to see. 

NewSouth Boost gauge doesn't sit securely on my column. So I think I'm gonna have to add some double sided 3M tape. 

But so far so good.


----------



## RAMDUDE (Aug 22, 2012)

My turbo failed at 4xxx miles. I'm afraid to touch the car now. Is there any mod friendly dealers around Maryland? I heard some will install APR tunes and not void if they install, Is this true.


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

RAMDUDE said:


> My turbo failed at 4xxx miles. I'm afraid to touch the car now. Is there any mod friendly dealers around Maryland? I heard some will install APR tunes and not void if they install, Is this true.


Yes there are some dealers that install APR and UNI, they generally honor factory warranty if they install the parts, i haven't heard of other turners but im sure they're out there 

Sent from my Galaxy Note3


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

Bill6211789 said:


> Yes there are some dealers that install APR and UNI, they generally honor factory warranty if they install the parts, i haven't heard of other turners but im sure they're out there
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note3


I have a dealer here in Colorado that will charge you $1200 for a stage one flash and void your warranty. Lol. Cool!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## cc6mt (Dec 13, 2013)

vahdyx said:


> I'll contribute
> 
> I have
> 
> ...


regarding gauge not sitting right , use hot glue from the inner side of the pod-column body bc double tape will wear out. I've done it on 3 gauges I had in my msp and they never moved again lol

I'm still not sure what tune to go with .. Apr is the most popular from looking around the forum ...


----------

